

The AR-15 Is More Than a Gun. It’s a Gadget - kunai
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/02/ar-15/5/

======
ceejayoz
Already made the front page this morning at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5280484>

~~~
kunai
Didn't see that, sorry!

------
alaskamiller
It's a "platform". One where manufacturers segment into marketing and selling
tactical to "tacti-cool", restricted only by the state to state regulations.

